# 6 week old fuzzy update!



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Well she is just about grown up..and how cute! She was hell on wheels as a baby but she has really calmed down. Very sweet little lady these days. And god I love those ears!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

lmao i have to get one XD


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I've noticed that my Fuzzies tend to extra-crazy as babies as well, maybe it's genetic.  As adults they're great though!

Your girl is a cutie. :mrgreen: It looks like she's a Fuzzy Angora with all those stray hairs sticking out, lol.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

love2read said:


> I've noticed that my Fuzzies tend to extra-crazy as babies as well, maybe it's genetic.  As adults they're great though!
> 
> Your girl is a cutie. :mrgreen: It looks like she's a Fuzzy Angora with all those stray hairs sticking out, lol.


It's certainly possible. The siblings were all angora, texel, or rex.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Teehee, she looks like she rolled in dryer lint. And what a sweet little batty face.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

its possible she's angora, fuzzy, and rex...as when fuzzy and rex are on the same animal their coats tend to be quite thin...which hers looks to be. Fuzzy on its own usually has a thicker coat than that


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I love fuzzies! They are so strange looking, but in a good way! She's beautiful!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, she looks way cool just hanging out on your fingers! :nar


----------

